# AFX Dodge Daytona BODIES needed...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

anyone have extra body (1 or 2) they dont need that I can buy/trade? I dont care if there are scratches on body , doesn't have to be mint. All I want is one or two daytona bodies with wing intact. Let me know. 

Thanks!
Wes


----------



## T-Cat (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey Wes,
I've got one. It's lime green, and still in the box. I'll trade you for another screw-on body. What do ya got for trades?? Terry 
P.S. I'm leaving for northern Mich. this afternoon, will be back sun. morning. Terry


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

*You too...*

Until the JL Mopar Muscle release comes out the AFX size Charger Daytona bodies will continue to be in very short supply. I'm very hopeful that the JL Mopar Muscle release actually happens because I'd also like to get my hands on a number of the Charger Daytona bodies. 

I hope JL also does the Plymouth SuperBird, and the Dodge Charger 500, and the Ford Torino Talladega, and the Ford Torino Cobra, and the Mercury Cyclone Spoiler II, and the ....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> I hope JL also does the Plymouth SuperBird, and the Dodge Charger 500, and the Ford Torino Talladega, and the Ford Torino Cobra, and the Mercury Cyclone Spoiler II, and the ....



ME TOO! Can you imagine the customs you can have then?  :thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AFX,

What do you mean they will only make dodge daytona in short supply? Just curious? Is it becuz of chrome color? is that what the daytona body will be with JL mopar release? I will have to look at the mopar release list again - can't remember what color they will be.

T-Cat,

I have very few screw ons bodies - I only collects tomy,afx,tyco,JL, but not tjet500. I have one tjet500 red ford willy (MINT) big john mazmanian and one tjet500 MINT pink/black 68 charger body. I have most in my display. Let me know if this interests you.

Thanks
Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I was just commenting on the current availablity of Aurora AFX Charger Daytonas - they are hard to come by in good shape, especially with the wing still intact. The upcoming Mopar Muscle XTs will include two Charger Daytonas and two Charger R/Ts. I will be definately getting as many of the Daytonas as I can get my hands on for custom paint jobs. I'm very anxious to see if JL does the Daytonas true to scale with the regular Chargers. The Daytonas should be the same as the regular Chargers but longer because of the additional nose piece, a fairly basic concept that Aurora completly missed the boat on. The rear window on the Daytonas should be the same as the Charger 500 and distinctly different than the Charger R/T. Aurora muffed the scale badly on their Daytona... but we forgive them...

Did I mention I'd like to see some Super Bees too?

Here's the Mopar Muscle list from the JL site:

12 cars in Release 1:

* 1971/72 Plymouth Stock Car - Gunmetal
* 1971 Hemi Cuda - Bright Yellow
* Dodge Viper GTS-R - Tangerine Pearl
* Dodge Ram Pick-up - Moonglow Silver
* 1969 Dodge Charger R/T - Tor Red
* 1969 Dodge Charger R/T - Lime Green Metallic
* 1970 Hemi Challenger Coupe - Hemi Orange
* 1970 Challenger TA Coupe - Moulin Rouge
* 1970 Hemi Challenger Convertible - Sublime
* 1971 Challenger Convertible - Plum Crazy
* 1969 Dodge Daytona Charger - K&K Red
* 1969 Dodge Daytona Charger - Candy Chrome Purple 

White Thunders:

* Dodge Viper GTS-R - White Pearl
* 1969 Dodge Charger R/T - White Pearl
* 1971 Challenger Convertible - White Pearl


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hmm.. now I see what you mean. I didn't know about that. I am still learning about tjet500, JL, AFX , so on.. I am a tyco guy. Anyway thanks for the list. 

Wes


----------



## T-Cat (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey Wes!!
O.K., just returned from up north. I started going through my loose body box, and found another Lime green Daytona.( this one's mint too ) Are you looking for something to customize and race, or something to display? Either way, I can hook you up. If you want to trade something other than a JL body I'm O.K. with that. I already have the "Big John's" Willys, the Charger too. So, if theres something else you'd rather trade instead make me an offer, I collect just about everything. Or, if you just would rather buy it that's fine too. I'm not looking to make a killing. Terry


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

T-Cat, 

I am looking for a few to customize. 

email me @ [email protected]

thanks
Wes


----------

